# My 30 and 5.5 tanks



## hollo (Jun 14, 2014)

So I thought it'd be time to share some pictures of my tanks.
I have a 30 gallon planted, with 6 Cardinal Tetras, 4 Otos, 4 Java Loaches, 5 Nerite Snails, 4 Amano Shrimp and cherry shrimp.

I also have a 5.5 gallon with my female betta, Bitty.

I hope you enjoy the photos, I hope to post more later.


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

Looking good. You know, the shrimp would appreciate those moss balls more than the betta.


----------



## Dead2fall (Jun 4, 2014)

Love the shot of the shrimp on the floater roots!


----------



## hollo (Jun 14, 2014)

@knm: Thanks! I actually had the moss balls in the 30, but they're tiny and the current is strong, they would end up getting stuck under the hygro or driftwood and start browning... Theyre looking much better now that they're in the 5 gal. The shrimp are enjoying the peacock moss and ambulia in the 30 gal, though.

@dead2fall: Thanks! I'm really happy I caught it, the little bugger was ready to jump off as I was focusing on them.


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 9, 2014)

Looking good


----------

